
Show HN: PDF.co virtual reality pdf reader - eumm
https://pdf.co/en/virtual-reality
======
eumm
Hi all,

This online tool takes PDF document (from url or from file) and creates a
virtual reality room with up to 12 pages from the document flying around. It
should work on Gear VR and Oculus as well as in Chrome and other modern
browsers.

It uses React VR for virtual reality plus a custom backend for pdf rendering.

Here is the short video showing how it looks like:
[http://imgur.com/qKMXJ8d](http://imgur.com/qKMXJ8d)

Any comments or suggestions are welcome!

